# Problème alimentation eMac



## ohount (14 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je débute sur du matériel Apple.

J'ai récupéré un eMac OS X. (2 ou 3).

Il s'allume, l'écran bouge, se stabilise, généralement avec une petite tape sur le capot et il repart... 

Je peux bosser tranquille tout une journée puis il s'eteint, se rallume ou s'éteint pendant des jours... Des semaines devrais-je dire.... 

J'ai changé la pile lithium, rien à faire.

J'hésite à le faire réparer.

Merci pour toutes infos, trucs ou astuces, je suis preneur.


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2009)

Comme dit ton titre, ça ressemble à un problème d'alimentation, ou à un faux contact aléatoire quelque part, ce qui n'avance pas beaucoup ... Je ne trouve rien sur le net sur comment changer l'alimentation. Consulter un SAV pour un devis peut être une bonne idée.

Ton post n'est pas dans la bonne rubrique, il devrait être déplacé par le modérateur, ça t'apportera peut être de meilleures réponses.


----------



## ohount (15 Décembre 2009)

Merci Boninmi.
Quelle serait la bonne rubrique ? Je suis un peu perdu dans toute ces discussions...


----------



## boninmi (15 Décembre 2009)

Ton eMac est un G4 et tu as un problème matériel, pas un problème système. Donc à priori la rubrique adaptée serait

Forum Mac > Votre Mac >   *Mac de bureau>*Mac PPC G3/G4/G5

mais laisse le responsable du forum s'en occuper, sinon ça va faire double post, à éviter.

Sur certains Mac (c'est le cas pour le G3), l'alim est soudée à la carte mère. Pour l'eMac G4 je ne sais pas, mais si c'est le cas, je pense que c'est difficile, voire impossible à changer soi même, et en SAV, ça dépasse beaucoup le prix du Mac, sauf s'il y a une grosse valeur sentimentale. 

C'est parti&#8230;


----------



## christophe2312 (17 Décembre 2009)

bonjour
Si l ecran bouge , probleme recurrant des emacs, il ne va pas tarder a lacher
Sur ebay les emac 800 GHZ ne ce vend pas chere, vous le vampirisez, (demonter afin de prendre la partie ecran)
Il devrait revivre apres sans probleme
Cordialement

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h14 ----------

sont vendues et non "ce vend pas chere"
ce matin le reveil est dur


----------



## ohount (17 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour toutes ces infos.

Je viens d'obtenir les premières infos pour un changement de l'alimentation : 200 euros... 
Hors de prix donc. D'autant de plus,  qu'i'il ne s'agit peut être pas de cela, comme tu le suggères Christophe. Je retiens ton  idée d'écran.

Je continues mes recherches.


----------



## christophe2312 (17 Décembre 2009)

Si l écran oscille c est pas l alim


----------

